# Banks and EID Numbers



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

As anyone else been receiving text messages from their banks to update their EID details? It all seems quite odd - the message asks you to send the details back by text. Why not ask people to log onto Internet banking to update the information?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> As anyone else been receiving text messages from their banks to update their EID details? It all seems quite odd - the message asks you to send the details back by text. Why not ask people to log onto Internet banking to update the information?


I got those about a year ago from HSBC - as did many of my colleagues.

We just ignored them - I assumed it was just an automated 12 month reminder.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I've been ignoring them. Then I received a call from one bank yesterday and a text from another this morning. It just seems so 'random'. Why not email customers and ask them to log on and update on Internet banking. It doesn't feel right to send a text, particularly in this day and age of identity theft.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

My bank called me a few weeks ago and said that my accounts would be frozen unless I went to a branch immediately and spoke to customer service. So I rushed to the nearest branch in a panic. They took a photocopy of my EID and that was all. Done in 2 minutes. Really had me annoyed. I'd much rather they had sent me a text message explaining the situation!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Why not email customers and ask them to log on and update on Internet banking.


NEVER EVER respond to emails from banks asking you to log on - thats how phishing attacks work.

Texts are much more difficult to fake


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

twowheelsgood said:


> NEVER EVER respond to emails from banks asking you to log on - thats how phishing attacks work. Texts are much more difficult to fake


This I know. I would never go to my account on line though a link. But good advice for anyone who may not be aware of that.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

My bank asked me to log on and update via personal banking, but since I just opened my account 3 months ago with a new Emirates ID, discarded the issue.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

_"Dear Customer, your EID details are incomplete on our records. As per UAE regulatory requirements, the details are to be updated at the earliest. To update your 15 digit EIDA number, SMS EIDA space your EIDA number to 2626"_ - this from ADCB. Funny because I opened the account like 4 months ago and they have scans of all my documents, so I ignored.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Malbec said:


> "Dear Customer, your EID details are incomplete on our records. As per UAE regulatory requirements, the details are to be updated at the earliest. To update your 15 digit EIDA number, SMS EIDA space your EIDA number to 2626" - this from ADCB. Funny because I opened the account like 4 months ago and they have scans of all my documents, so I ignored.


Yup, that's one of them! I just think it's a highly inappropriate way to go about gathering the information.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Texts are much more difficult to fake


You think? Loads of websites allow you to send spam texts, you can even buy a device that allows you to - at no cost to the potential scammer - you can "send it" from any number you want.


----------

